# Itchin' & Scratchin'! - Warehouse for Lease



## kingred58

Been keeping busy honing my scratchbuilding skills this summer. I really enjoy it, and with the warm weather, its nice to be up out of the basement in the fresh air.

Anyhow, decided I'd finally stop researching all these crafty techniques on modeling in strip wood and finally put them into practice.

I regularly drive by a series of warehouses that are situated along the Erie Canal. For some unknown reason, I am drawn to the most dilapidated one, and decided it would make a nice piece for a future addition to the layout.















I decided this would be a fun piece to do because I can try out a bunch of 
new techniques.

I've been messing with ways to do corrugated / aluminum siding on the cheap (actually, trying to do all my hobby stuff on the cheap...) Found some neat foil covered paper at Micheal's. For $1.99, you get a 12x12 sheet - way less than the real stuff, and prefect for my level of modeling.







The sheet I found came in a cool metallic blue. I cut it into strips, sprayed it chrome and then weathered it to look like rusty roof panels (hopefully .


----------



## New Berlin RR

nice looking like a great start!!!!


----------



## kingred58

*Mockups...*

Again, my main goal here is to try out some new techniques and especially work with wood as the primary material for the building (previously, I've been using styrene and some card).

Built up a mockup of my warehouse, and sized it to fit a space I'm "softly" planning. The actual warehouse is neatly situated between the Erie Canal and was served by a rail siding as well. 

Here's a cardboard mockup...









Next, I cut out the sides as I hope I will need. Made some challenging choices with roof lines, so we'll see... I am using thick mat board from the local recycle shop, and felt like I only need to reinforce the corners - more for gluing surface than anything else.









Before I got too far into this one, I figured I'd better start trying out some new tricks. 

First, some test pieces of weathered boards. 

















I'm thrilled with both the wood and the weathered siding.









So far so good. I just need to pick up my pace, or I worry I'll lose my momentum...

All feed back welcome. Especially needed are suggestions for how to tie this puppy into the ground. I seem to really struggle with foundations, etc.

Thanks all,
Kingred


----------



## Big Ed

The weathered wood and metal panels are looking good.:thumbsup:

As far as a foundation what you have is cinder brick in the picture of the real shed?
How about getting some wood and scribe the lines in the wood to make it look like cinder brick? Paint to a color of your choice.

Like on the base of my round house as I needed mine higher I did this.
This was the best picture of just the base I could find. 

I will try to find a closeup of them. But you get the ideal.


----------



## Big Ed

I guess I did not take any better pictures, this one shows them a little closer.


----------



## lears2005

Wow cant wait to see it done. Big ed you do nice work to


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice custom build project, with great real-world inspiration. If your weathered planking is any indicator of the finished product, I think you'll have a little masterpiece in your hands. Nice work, and keep us posted.

TJ


----------



## kingred58

*Productive day...*

Thanks for the positive feedback so far. Y'all are great.

Big ed - thanks for tip on the base. I think that's exactly what I'll do. Love your roundhouse BTW, especially the creeping ivy.

Was able to squirrel away for a couple of very productive hours this evening. Probably helped that my Texas Rangers had a great win over the Tigers! Go Olt!

Was actually able to stick it together for a quick photo shoot. Obviously nothing squared up yet and the roof lines need adjusting. I'll be disassembling so I can paint her.









Added a clapboard addition and cut out some windows.









Assembled the clerestory and cut out the windows. Also finished siding the main walls with corrugated material. Then primed it all gray and after dry, hit it with some matte fixative.









I'm having a lot of fun with the wood and corrugated paper. I like the idea of this dinged up corner (as the thread alludes, this warehouse is decaying and therefore up for lease!). 

I'm hoping this look convincing after some dry brush and weathering...









Have a great weekend, and feel free to offer suggestions.
~ Kingred


----------



## Carl

I am a real fan of scratch building. Your effort and resulting work product is just outstanding. Thank your for sharing.


----------



## T-Man

I like your style! :thumbsup: Nothing new or shiny.


----------



## PEIR

Very interesting project. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of it come together.


----------



## rogruth

I wonder if the foundation was always some type of block or might have been stone at one time?
Nice job so far.Looking forward to seeing the completed model.


----------



## kingred58

*Back to the workbench...!*

Thanks for the kind compliments. Sorry for the delay in updates - just got back from 2 weeks in NY's beautiful Adirondacks.

For whatever reason, I had a hard time pulling the trigger on painting the siding. After 5 colors of washes and drybrushing, I think that they came out well.









Got all the walls done in one long sitting. Realizing I need to add more bracing to support these paper / cardboard walls.
















Was able to sneak outside for a quick photo shoot.









Next up is to make some windows and freight doors...

Any tips for bracing the cardboard for roofs so they'll hold shape, but also be removable?


----------



## tjcruiser

KIngred,

Wow ... that's looking spectacular ... well ... uhh ... run down, rusty, and beat up, actually! It's gonna be hard to tell the model from the real-life prototype. Looking forward to more detailing.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is one realistic looking paint job, nice work!


----------



## mkear

WOW, looking awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kingred58

*Back to the work bench...*

Finally caught up with life stuff and was able to spend some quality tine in hobby-land. Wife is always teasing about "train-brain", but it is SO therapeutic!


...so where'd I leave off...? Made up some weathered strip wood and painted it to look like weathered freight doors. 









Next, I made a roof for the shipping dock, and then broke it to fit rundown nature of this warehouse. Again, as this is supposed to be a boarded up, dilapidated, for rent structure, it has been fun to try my weathering skills. Also nice to not have to worry about any open doorways or interior details.
I think the paint job on the roof came out as good as I can hope to do. Still plan to use some thin brass rod to model some support hangers. Any suggestions for how to anchor these to the building?
















Also finished the office section Dclapboard siding portion) and painted this too.









Sorry again for the delay. Feel free to comment. Having lots of fun and trying new techniques.

Next up, a foundation...
Kingred


----------



## kingred58

*Foundation!*

This seems to be the step were I lose momentum - building a foundation / decking / dock / etc.

Have been trying to figure out how to represent the block foundation of the prototype without shelling out for sheets of plastic. _Criminal pricing!_ Finally decided to try a technique I read about using vinyl floor tiles. Only instead of going through the painstaking steps of laying individual bricks, I wanted a way to simulate blocks that were bonded together w/ mortar. I think I've got what I was looking for...

First I picked up a few 12x12 tiles from Lowes, - bargain for the broken ones if they have 'em lying around...









I scored these into 1/2 inch strips and then using a hack saw blade, notched the strips every scale 2' to represent mortar lines between individual blocks.









After staggering the breaks, I glued 'em up with Aleene's and then used two colors of craft paints to drybrush. 









***A note on drybrush painting - ALWAYS paint from the darkest color to the lightest. (Ex. black / grey / white). Also I try to use the ratio of 100% / 50% / 25% for the coats. This will make your highlights (the last & lightest coat) standout and catch just the raised surfaces. Also, it will leave your first (and darkest coat) exposed and act as shadows...









I think the quick test piece looks fine and should replicate a block wall that will fit this project.









Feedback welcome! Thanks for all your compliments and expertise!

~Kingred


----------



## sstlaure

Fan-freaking-tastic work. Incredible job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Feedback? Looks a lot better than any of my attempts!


----------



## txdyna65

That looks great!!


----------



## kingred58

*Foundation! cont...*

Had a chance to work on the foundation a bit. 

First I cut several layers of tile (5) that fit the foot print of each part of this project - main warehouse body, loading dock and office addition (not shown). 

Wanted to make them have alternating pattern like real mason work so took some time to lay those out and then spent some time filing "mortar" grooves into each layer (make sure you do this *before* you glue the layers together. oops, done that...)









While that dried, found some styrene from a garage sale sign and made a form for a shipping dock.









Attached strip wood that had been stained (I used acrylic paint and india ink in a pasta sauce jar for 2 days).









Next, painted all the foundations to black (I liked the grey tile, and may use that for future buildings, but this is a dirty old building, so back to black it goes). The texture of the tiles is really cool!









Last shot is the "scene" in current rough draft form...









Getting near end (hopefully). Any suggestions for signs you'd see on a boarded up plumbing supply warehouse? 
Thanks for looking - comments welcomed.


----------



## tkruger

That looks familiar, where did you take that picture? I have spent allot of time in my life in areas around the Erie Canal.


----------



## kingred58

TKruger - 

the original warehouse is in Pittsford, NY on a stretch of the Canal known as Schoen Place. The original was not served by rails as I'm building it, but I really liked the variation of the textures and materials in the prototype.

The Erie Canal is a really interesting and inspiring stretch of NYS history. Lots of other interesting buildings I'd like to model from there.

~Kingred


----------



## tkruger

That may be why it looks familiar. I live in the Rochester area. I think that there are more than one of those structures along the canal.


----------



## kingred58

*Weathering powders?*

Getting towards the end point of this project, and starting to wrap up the loose ends. Got the foundations painted up nice and finally glued the structure together. 

Had a few questions on the roof for my fellow forum-mates.

1 - Any body got any recipes for home made weathering powders? Need to dust my roof - looks too clean and black , but worried I can't go light enough with drybrush painting. Specifically, I would like to add some grays and rust colors.

2 - How do you all "frame" under your roof? Can't keep the cardboard from wanting to warp. Would love to see someone's shots of "under the roof" framing, especially for removable roofs.

3 - Any clever ideas for homemade smoke stacks / chimneys / exhaust units / gutters / electric service boxes? 

Thanks, 
~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser

Kingred,

Looking superb! Your attention to detail is impressive. Thanks for keeping us posted.

TJ


----------



## joed2323

holy wow! That looks fantastic:thumbsup: Those skills you have are very impressive


----------



## kingred58

*Warehouse for rent...*

Well the "Warehouse for Lease" project is nearing completion.

Figured it was time to name this piece and give an identity to it's previous occupant. Settled on Brizzard's Boilers & Steam (named after our previous Superintendent, now running the Chicago City schools...into the ground. He always professed to have great ideas, but failed to produce results, or momentum. Thus the tag name: "The Best in Hot Air")

I had found some stir sticks from McDonald's and had an A-Ha moment! Perfect for metal framing on a model...









First up was some rooftop signage.:
















Next was to print and sand a business sign and attach to some styrene with watered PVA. Then burnished using a toothpick and a sandwich bag (so as 
not to tear the paper)









Added some real estate adverts and now it's starting to look finalized...









Hoping to get some final bits dome this weekend. Need some rooftop details, back loading dock and steps. Hopefully a few more photos coming. Enjoy the long weekend!

~Kingred


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have truly done a magnificent job on that building, looks real.


----------



## kingred58

*Late innings...*

Checking off the final details here as I listen to the SFGiants mount a furious rally...Playoff baseball is back. And that means that MRR is too!!!

Was able to complete some loose ends this eve. First up was the loading dock for the rear bump out / outgoing shipping dock.









Next was able to try my hand at making some brass railings for the front steps to the office...The bank has decided the best course of action is to *sell* this property rather than *lease* it, as originally planned...









Lastly, got brave enough to poke some holes in my roof for some exhaust pipes. (I love using the guts of mechanical pencils for tall stacks! Nothing like re-purposing "junk").









Could still use some tips for making a removable roof that holds its shape - mine keeps wanting to warp outward...ideas?

Happy Sunday to all...


----------



## kingred58

*Thanks for your compliments!*

Realized I've neglected my manners! 

Many thanks for feedback, ideas and compliments to new berlin RR, lears2005, big ed, carl, T-Man, Peir, rogruth, mkear, sstlaure, txdyna65, Kenny, tkruger, tjcruiser, joed2323 and gunrunnerjohn and all others who have tuned in.

Makes it even more fun to build when you know there's a talented and interested audience out there.

Happy modeling!
~Kingred


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

kingred58 said:


> Could still use some tips for making a removable roof that holds its shape - mine keeps wanting to warp outward...ideas?


Have you considered gluing stiffeners on the inside of the roof panel to prevent it from curling? For that little peak that is spreading, glue a support across it to hold it in shape.


----------



## kingred58

*Good tip*

Thanks John. I was picturing some elaborate framing solution, but your idea is much simpler and obvious. Cut some small strip of linoleum and glued them inside the main roof. 

Gives it some weight and now it wants to "sit" in place. Thanks for the helpful tip.

Was able to glue little roof from the inside and it's holding shape nicely. Thinking I need to add a strip of fascia to the whole roof for realism...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sometimes the simple stuff works.


----------



## Big Ed

And the final cost? $1.99? (Plus the McDonald's meal.)

The foundation looks to good for the old structure, maybe you can chip a couple blocks out? Or add a little "mold" on some?

Excellent, love it, great job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

kingred58 said:


> Realized I've neglected my manners!
> 
> Many thanks for feedback, ideas and compliments to new berlin RR, lears2005, big ed, carl, T-Man, Peir, rogruth, mkear, sstlaure, txdyna65, Kenny, tkruger, tjcruiser, joed2323 and gunrunnerjohn and all others who have tuned in.
> 
> Makes it even more fun to build when you know there's a talented and interested audience out there.
> 
> Happy modeling!
> ~Kingred


Hello Kingred58
Just finished looking at this thread of yours for the first time, and I'm sorry I took so long in doing it. Your scratch building work is great and that building looks fantastic:thumbsup:
There are a couple of items I use that might come in handy for you, and they actually cost nothing. The first is the meat trays you get from the grocery store. which can be used for foundations or block walls or what i use them for (bridge piers). the other are those vertical plastic blinds that keep falling down. Of course you half to have some of those available. Here's how I used those items.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

Kingred,

Wonderful detailing ... again!

My two cents, though, if I may ... I'm not sure the tambor (roll-up) door on the loading dock looks finished to me. Are you planning on adding some sort of casings to the left/right sides and perhaps a cylinder to the top which is the housing where the rolled-up door panels would be housed? Ditto on some casings for the person entry door on the dock, too.

The various weathered building sheathings (corrugated tin, wood clapboards, etc.) all look superb ... very, very realistic.

Thanks for the ogoing peeks!

TJ


----------



## kingred58

I'll take your two cents and anything else you're willing to offer. 
Those are great suggestions, and are glaring needs to address. Kinda ran out of steam on that section, but those details will doll it up nice!

Anyone got any ideas for a cheap, homespun exterior light fixture for this baby?

Hopefully I can address those soon. Pic to follow of course.

Thanks again for feedback and suggestions,
~Kingred


----------



## Big Ed

T man made these but they are O...your HO right?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13446
I looked at the thread quickly and did not see a scale.
Put HO on your profile.
I think everyone ought to put what size they have in their profile it would save time instead of searching. Easy enough to do.:thumbsup:

Maybe you can do a smaller version?

Member Dave in the hat made some read here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9225

His picture,


----------



## kingred58

*Thanks for the nudge...*

Big Ed - thanks for the leads. Dave in the Hat is a master. I've spent a lot of time trolling his sites. I really appreciate the time he takes to educate us all on his techniques. His photos & videos are as well done as his models!

So...had a chance to spruce up my loading dock. 
The before...








And the after...









Straight pin for a door knob, some styrene scraps for the casings, and corrugated paper rolled over a shish kebab stick for the tambour.










TJ - Thanks for the nudge - I'm liking it much more now.
Just needs some paint & weathering and its should blend in nicely.











Thanks again for the nudge. Almost done...


----------



## tjcruiser

Fabulous! That looks really great!

The tilted sign over the door is a clever touch ... adds an extra sense of realism and age to the building.

Thanks for the updates,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great improvement on the doors, looks real. I'm tempted to try to roll open the big door.


----------



## lears2005

Some great modeling going on


----------



## kingred58

*New Tenant?*

For those following the thread, this empty warehouse is named Brizzard's after a previous supt. of schools in Rochester, NY who left amongst controversy to climb the ladder to Chicago.

Looks like the there may be some empty structures being modeled in Chicagoland soon...

http://www.suntimes.com/news/cityha...n-claude-brizard-out-by-mutual-agreement.html


----------

